# Herd Names



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

So...how do you come up with your herd name and tattoo?

We live in Dover Township in Fulton County, so my herd name is Dover Farms. My tattoo is JS11...my initials and the age I was when I registered my tattoo with ADGA.


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

My husband came up with our farm name after we had lived here a while. It took a tremenous amount of faith in God to get here and this farm is our haven! Our peaceful paradise after a transient military life, living in base housing for the last 15 years! We are Faith Haven Farm but "Faith Haven" as a herd name was taken when I joined ADGA. :sniffle The member was not active and had no goats registered with "Faith Haven". So, on advice of ADGA, with the help of someone who knows how to work with ADGA, I was able to contact that person and get the herd name relinquished to me! Our tatoo is "FH05" for Faith Haven, 05 for the year we moved here to our farm! Or it could be for the five of us in our family. :biggrin It took quite an act to get all of this situated. ADGA wasn't very helpful to me in getting started. I am a happy camper now! I am thankful for the blessings! :biggrin


----------



## Truly (Oct 26, 2007)

I used my initials for my tatoo also.

I was thinking Precious Gems for a farm name. I am always saying truly this and truly that, so I changed it to Truly Gems. Also I love the name Truly from Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, Truly Scrumptious.

At this point I'm glad I went with Truly, because I'll use Truly Soap for my soap name brand.

So is 47 too old to pick a nickname? If not, I'm gonna be Truly. :biggrin


----------



## Aja-Sammati (Oct 26, 2007)

One of my nephew's and my older daughter's are their initials and the year they were born. The other nephew's is his initials and his favorite number. Mine is just my initials, no number, but they are rearranged  The other two children are just authorized to use my tattoo- I get tired of keeping it straight!

My herd name came from my sister- it means 'goat harmony' in sanskrit. Our first registered doe was named Harmony, and we are a very musical family. I couldn't think of anything else that wasn't taken. I had been working on it for 7 years, you would have thought I could have come up with something people could pronounce! I juist knew I didn't want anymore 'The's in front of my goat's names


----------



## Ravens Haven (Oct 26, 2007)

We picked our herd name after my daughter "Raven" and well our farm is her "haven" so that is how we got our herd name "Raven's Haven". My tattoo is those initials "RH8". She was are only child at that time but then little Mason came along so we are "Mason Creek Farm" home to Raven's Haven Dairy Goats and Eidson's Kennels.

Autumn


----------



## Halo-M Nubians (Oct 26, 2007)

I used the name that I had come up with for my saddlemaking business. I wanted something western for that and something that could be a brand (like circle Y, ect) It was either "double M" -for Mishael Miller(which seemed so typical so I decided on "Halo-M" it was cute and different. So Halo-M saddlery became Halo-M nubians- "Halo-M" is nice and short so leaves me lots of room for fun names. My tattoo is Halo-couldn't beleive that one wasn't taken back in 1999 but it is easy to remember-and all my goats have "halo's"


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

My herdname used to be Gentle-Winds, but after a MAJOR life change, I decided I needed a new start, including a new herdname. My dear friend, Shirley Hooper, formerly Lubov LaManchas, and I went out for beer and anchovie pizza, and we sorted through name books, dictionaries, thesauruses, etc.. and finally found "Odeon" which means something small, yet grand, such as a theatre or symphony hall.

I have played classical violin for YEARS (started in 4th grade), so it seemed to be a perfect fit! (Especially now since I breed Nigerians... small, yet grande!

Ken


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I haven't figured one out yet, I am terrible at naming individual animals, much less all of them at once!


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2007)

My herd name comes from mostly a mix of 4000 yr old Hebrew......Kelita means short, or dwarf....Gedi means goat, or goat kid. Kelita Gedi Farm - - - Dwarf Goat Farm. 

I guess it will sound ok, as long as I stay with ND's.


----------



## Oregonian Chick (Oct 26, 2007)

Hmm....well I was a Lord of The Rings fanatic (still am) and I wanted to do something unusual so I was going to use Lothlorien but it was already being used to I did GoldenWood since that was another name for Lothlorien and my tattoo is my initials plus my birthday. So JN25.

Justine


----------



## Feral Nature (Oct 26, 2007)

"Feral Nature" describes many things here. The way things revert back to the way nature intends. Our farm is reverting back. The fields were once cleared of woods, bulldozed and poisoned and planted in coastal. Now, the forest has reclaimed them. They are chemical free and back to the way they should be. My horses run free and uncombed. My naturalized poultry is free-ranged with no coops. My goats are unclipped and natural. I am an aging wild child. Don't ask. I so believe in survival of the fittest as God and Mother Nature's tool for strengthening and culling all forms of life. So Feral Nature so fits. My tattoo is FNF for Feral Nature Farm.


----------



## Knotneer (Nov 12, 2007)

Our herd name is Knotneer. I live in a state forest that nobody has heard of, on 7 miles of dirt road with 6 year round residences. I would try to tell people where we were located- twelve miles north of Staples, ten miles south of Nimrod- and I'd hear, "You're not near anywhere!" Add cutesy spelling for future Googleability and voila. 
I have also learned that the correct direction for my farm is "three miles south of Maynard Benson's".


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

A dear uncle who was called Swede passed away and his estate made it possible for us to move out of the city to our acreage--hence "Swede Farm". Our tattoo? An amalgam of the initials for swede farm and our last name.


----------



## prairiecomforts (Oct 25, 2007)

We are "Prairie Comforts" and our tatoo is MMO. Prairie Comforts is what I came up with for my business - I advertize my things as being "Truly Comforts from the Prairie." Well since the goat milk soap is a huge part of what I sell - the herd name had to be the same. Not very inventive - but it works.


----------



## Melissa (Oct 27, 2007)

when I was a little girl my favorite book was "the swiss family robinson" I must have read that book 50 times. I remember that the wild ass that they had captured they named lightfoot. that name stuck with me all this time. I don't really know what first got me loving goats so much but I think it was a mix of "Robinson Caruso" and the Disney movie "hunchback of noterdam" the one where the gypsy chick had the sweetest, helpful little goat. (yes I'm aware it's a cartoon) anyway I just put two and two togeather and figured that nothing described goats better than goats being very light footed, jumping, bouncing, running. so changing the spelling I called my herd "litefoot" my tattoo is simply my initials.

-Melissa


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I came up with several ideas when I was thinking of herd nnames. My hubby said if we used our last name, he'd help pay for our herd registration and tattoo. My tattoo is my initials.


----------



## Josie (Oct 26, 2007)

Cool thread!

I'm on my 2nd herd name and have only just swithched from junior membership haha.

First herdname was "Taw Valley" - my Grandfather's herd name (cattle). 

I changed directions last year with the goats and decided I needed to make a total break and change my herd name too. So now I'm "Riven" but my tattoo is still the same.


----------



## Odeon (Oct 26, 2007)

Ok, can't believe I am about to share this, but hey, every post get me closer to being able to list "sale" posts... lol

Back before I became Odeon, I was married to my 2nd wife (a LONG story!), anyway, my herdname was still Gentle-Winds at the time (and I bred Nubians). My ex decided she wanted LaManchas under a different herd name.. she chose....

Stormy Weather... yeah.. sounds like a stripper, doesn't it! :sigh

So we were Gentle Winds, and Stormy Weather... No wonder the marriage didn't work! :rofl ok, well for other than obvious reasons....

Ken


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 25, 2007)

Odeon....your at 50 now!

I just thought it would be interesting to hear about how everybody got their herd names! Mine is so boring. :sigh


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

When I get my own goat :sniffle, cuz they are all Lindsey's and my ADGA membership (figure I'll go there when I get my own goat :crazy) I would like to have it say Long Slice of Heaven, our property is our slice of heaven. Lindsey's is Long Lindsey LL90.


----------



## stacy adams (Oct 29, 2007)

All the names I was thinking of were already taken.. and heck, I can't even think of what they were now! I've told people that ask, that Zenubi was the "Zen" of the Nubian.. when in actuality, I fell for a young Zebu bull at the Texas State Fair, he was just gorgeous! and sweet to boot.. well taking a nap one day (theres nothing like sleeping on it :rofl and Zenubi just popped into my head. I love the woods and the creek that runs through it, very zen if you ask me, :biggrin and so here I am. Though in retrospect, I should have kept the creek off my herd name, but whatcha gonna do now?
My tattoo letters are the initials of my herd name.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 27, 2007)

My herd name/farm name is Ozark Jewels. I was watching my Nubians browsing on the hill one summer day and they were sparkling like jewels in the sunlight. We live in the Ozarks of Missouri....so Ozark Jewels it was. It was also easy to remember and short enough that I have plenty of room for names on the applications.
The herd tattoo I picked is my initials, but that was already taken, so they assigned a number at the end of it instead of the "D". EM4. With USBGA, I am EMD.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Herd name is Smokin' Gun, tatoo is SGR1. Hubby and I took forever to come up with something because 1-we're not that creative, 2-we wanted something with a ready made logo, and 3-wanted something we could use a naming scheme. Our scheme is to name all of our goats after guns/gun-related. So...we'll have Smokin Gun Beretta, Smokin Gun Remington etc. Also, all the other ones we wanted were taken!


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

ADGA was VERY nice and helped me with a herd name as the first one was kinda porn..ish... Bella Babe :nooo so then I didnt want to put Texas in the name as I might move to another state so I ...with help from ADGA picked Bella Star like the old west Texas outlaw .... but now I name my goats after sky star names :/... my tattoo # is B1S or (Be 1 star) or just ( Bella 1 Star) as its easy for me to remember :biggrin


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2007)

Our farm name is Providence Hill Farm but I couldn't use anything that started with Providence because it was taken and I can't have the same first word. So I just did PHF. At least I have plenty of space for long names :/

Christy


----------



## ecftoggs (Oct 26, 2007)

Our farm name is Eagle Creek Farm. There is an unnamed creek that runs through our place and we have often had bald eagles land in our pasture, so that's where we came up with that. We tried that as a herd name but ADGA didn't accept it, so we shortened it and added our last name and it became Schmidt/ECF. Our tattoos were given to us by ADGA, but our does are all owned by our daughters. So, Callie got CALE and Kara got KARS.
Tim


----------



## GallopingGoats (Oct 28, 2007)

My daughter and I went outside to look at the goats for inspiration. They were way down at the bottom of the field, when they saw us they came running. There it is Galloping Goats. Shannon


----------



## LMonty (Oct 25, 2007)

We havent really settled on a herd name yet! I was thinking of using the farm name. We live in Everton AR, and when we bought this place we said we'd never move again, so we call it EverMore Farms. How would EverMore Nubians sound?


----------



## baileybunch (Oct 26, 2007)

"How would EverMore Nubians sound? " Beautiful! Now, if only it's still available!


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

When we had to get a herd name, we naturally went with our farm name. I drug along our farm name from my old residence, where my son grew up, which was near where I was raised. 
When my son was 3, I moved to a little peice of land that my parents had given us when I was a teenager, but had not moved or done anything with it. It was an 8 acre heap of brush and overgrown pile of mess!!
I moved an old worn out mobile home to the middle of that brush and commenced to start clearing. 
My dad came by one day, asked what I was planning on doing, and I told him I was going to 'forge me out a farm'. After he got up off the ground from laughing :rofl.. he said.. Sissy.. if you turn this place into a farm it's gonna be by a narra' chance. I named my little brush heaven Narrow Chance, and it DID turn into a small farm after a few years. 
When hubby and I married.. we found where we live now. Nobody had lived here for 4 years and it was not taken care of years before then. When I first drove up the driveway.. my fathers words came back to me.. so we named this place Narrow Chance also.


----------



## J-Basqo (Oct 26, 2007)

My farm is the "Crazy Coote Farm" (for obvious reasons!), our last name is Coote and we are anything but sane!! Within my farm we raise a variety of critters. My goat herd name is J-Basqo = my middle name is Joy and "J" has been one of my nicknames for a long time, and my husband is of basque origin and has always used the nickname basqo for everything. I wanted my husband to be included since he is indeed part of my farm, so J-Basqo it was (I am not very creative either!!). They didnt have ANYTHING I wanted for my tatoo so I settled on a combination of my initials that related to my herd/farm name and I think they finally gave me JCOO.


----------



## goatmom (Oct 26, 2007)

Well -ours is not very creative because we tried several that were taken already and were tired of trying so we settled on ANM Caprines -which is my son's initials but we also decided it stood for Aaron n' Mom. I'm glad we didn't choose anything longer though because it seems like we always want to use a name that is right at the 30 char or 1 over!! If we could choose again though, the tatoo would be 3 digits instead of 4. We wait as long as we can because those LaMancha tail webs can be very small!!


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

We named our acreage "Copper Penny Ranch" because we are raising a bunch of redheads here (children, that is).
Copper Penny Ranch was already taken (not now, of course!) so after 20 viewings of ToyStory (2 weeks of sick children) when Mr. PotatoHead
is so happy that the little boy gets a Mrs. PotatoHead...and one of the other characters (Cliff Claven) says Way to go, IDAHO....well
I was punchy and thought that Whey to Go was funny.... 
At least my Boers and Pyrenees have the dignified herd prefix of Copper Penny.


----------



## wheytogosaanens (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, our herd tattoo is 7RC. Adga assigned it...had no clue what to pick. 

(I could have edited the other post, but then I wouldn't have increased my post count! )


----------



## UnRuli Acres (Oct 26, 2007)

No more herd now, but my herd name was UnRuli.

Ru for Russ
Li for Lisa 
and stick a Un on the front and it sounds like this place.

and the tattoo was RULI

of course with my husband insisting the goats go I should have just taken the herd name "UnLi"


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

This is a picture of our place. All eleven acres looks pretty much like this. Not hard to see why we settled on the name 
Lot-o-Pines.

[attachment deleted by admin]


----------



## old dominion (Oct 25, 2007)

We had owned goats for years prior to deciding to pursue registered Saanens. I submitted several herd name requests and they were all turned down. Then 9/11 happened. Like most, the different types of emotions I felt were unbelievable. I was milking one morning and thinking about everything. I was proud to be an American and even though we as a nation we do have faults we are still the greatest nation. To make a long story short, I also felt like a proud Virginian. Thus I took Virginia's nickname "Old Dominion". American and Virginian and proud of it!


----------

